# May Photo Competition - Winner Announced



## Showbag (Nov 13, 2009)

West side of Macksville Bridge on the way to Bowraville.
Sublime.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

A solitary Solatree at sunset.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Macquarie heads Tasmania


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Was there a leprechaun and a pot of gold in your boot?


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

Drewboy said:


> A solitary Solatree at sunset.


What a great pic, it says alot with out having to say anything at all.

Would make a great calendar shot.

Cheers

Shoota


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

Lake Waktipu - Queenstown - New Zealand.

Spent a week driving around the South island with my mate Michael. Had to do some yakking when we could.


----------



## OnTheWater (Jun 21, 2010)

Lake St Clair near Singleton NSW, chasing bass on a beautiful Autumn afternoon.


----------



## IceManDude (Nov 21, 2006)

Lake Purrumbete Redfin on a Pontoon 21 Crackjack 58 'Threadfin Shad'


----------



## IceManDude (Nov 21, 2006)

Lake Purrumbete Brown Trout on the new Damiki Saemi 'Soft Shell'


----------

